# Distribution linux dualboot MBP OS X EL CAPITAN



## bildouille (29 Février 2016)

Bonjour à tous,

en premier lieu, je dois préciser que je n'ai aucune connaissance réelle de linux. J'ai cherché mes réponses sur pas mal de topic de forums mais tout ce que j'ai trouvé remonte pour la plupart à plus de 2 ans. Et d'après ce que j'ai pu lire, il y a différents types de problème en fonction des versions OS X et des versions Linux, d'où l'importance pour moi d'avoir des infos fraiches. Et j'ai grand besoin de votre aide.

J'ai fait une vingtaine d'année sur Windows et environ 10 ans sur OS X. Cela fait maintenant, quelques mois que je m'intéresse à Linux. Aujourd'hui, j'envisage de sauté le pas, pour les même raisons que celles que les gens doivent donner à chaque fois: l'envie d'apprendre, le coté logiciels libres, le coté participatif et communautaire. 

Je souhaite faire un dual boot OS X / LINUX car j'ai besoin d'OS X pour travailler. 

Mon matériel : 
- Macbook Pro 13", mi-2012 (intelcore i5)
- OS X : EL CAPITAN version 10.11.3

Ma question est évidement quelle distribution de LINUX choisir? 

Je me suis renseigné et d'après ce que j'ai compris, il existe de nombreuses distributions de Linux. Chacune d'entre elles ont leurs particularités. Donc ma recherche s'est orientée vers une distribution plutôt généraliste et simpliste de LINUX. De plus, je recherche une distribution qui est la plus "compatible" avec OS X et avec un dualboot. 

J'ai lu pas mal de choses sur les distributions et j'ai conclu que FEDORA était conseillée pour les novices qui possèdent des macbook, du fait de sa simplicité et du fait qu'elle prend en compte pas mal de fonctionnalité du macbook (touche du son ou de la luminosité). Malheureusement, toutes les infos ne sont pas assez récentes pour me convaincre de tester seul. 

De plus, j'ai lu que sur certaines distributions, tous nos faits et gestes étaient suivis et revendu à certains groupes (AMAZONE). D'autres distributions sont plus spécialisés dans les gestions de servers ou dans la programmation. 

Donc j'ai besoin de vos lumières: est-ce que le distribution FEDORA v. 23 est toujours conseillée pour mon matériel, mon OS X EL CAPITAN et mon utilisation (découverte) ou me conseillez vous une autre distribution. 

Je sais que pour FEDORA v23, il existe des versions 32 ou 64bit. J'imagine que pour mon matériel, il faut une version 64bit. Et j'imagine que pour les autres distributions, cela est la même chose. Pouvez vous me le confirmer. 

Autres questions, j'ai cherché des tutos d'installation et avec certains d'entre eux, je dois désactiver un système de blocage sur OS X pour me permettre de faire fonctionner REFIND ou REFIT alors que d'en d'autres, ils ne parlent n'y de REFIND ou REFIT et par conséquent pas du système de blocage à désactiver non plus. 
Pouvez vous, svp, m'éclairer sur ce sujet. Je prendrais également tous les conseils techniques ou choses à ne pas faire lorsqu'on installe linux. N'hésitez pas, pour rappel je suis NOVICE avec Linux, un vrai BLEU!!!

Je vous remercie par avance pour vos réponses.
Bonne journée à tous
Cordialement


----------



## jettero (1 Mars 2016)

> Donc j'ai besoin de vos lumières: est-ce que le distribution FEDORA v. 23 est toujours conseillée pour mon matériel, mon OS X EL CAPITAN et mon utilisation (découverte) ou me conseillez vous une autre distribution.
> 
> Je sais que pour FEDORA v23, il existe des versions 32 ou 64bit. J'imagine que pour mon matériel, il faut une version 64bit. Et j'imagine que pour les autres distributions, cela est la même chose. Pouvez vous me le confirmer.



Salut Bidouille,

Bon, j'ai utilisé Fedora sur Macbook Pro pendant 4 ans (à peu près). Sincèrement, la première fois que j'ai installé Fedora sur mon Mac j'ai galéré.... Maintenant certainement que Fedora est assez développée pour une installation facile. Le forum Fedora est un bon support. Mais il faut savoir que Fedora sera mise à jour tous les 6 mois en gros et que les mises à jour ne sont pas toujours super stables. Il faut comprendre que Fedora est une sorte de plate-forme de test pour Red Hat.

J'utilise Debian maintenant, un peu plus technique mais stable et surtout une fois installée, les mises à jours sont plus simples à faire (en gros tu ne risque pas de tout foirer tous les 6 mois). Je pense que le mieux serait Ubuntu qui tourne sur Debian, donc c'est stable et il y a un forum très bien supporté. Et oui, c'est bien du 64 bits.



> Autres questions, j'ai cherché des tutos d'installation et avec certains d'entre eux, je dois désactiver un système de blocage sur OS X pour me permettre de faire fonctionner REFIND ou REFIT alors que d'en d'autres, ils ne parlent n'y de REFIND ou REFIT et par conséquent pas du système de blocage à désactiver non plus.



Tout dépend comment tu veux booter ! Tu peux, au démarrage, appuyer longuement sur la touche "Alt" jusqu'à obtenir un choix proposé par ton Mac. Probablement que ton Mac te donnera la partition Mac et une partition "windows" qui sera en fait ta partition linux.

Si tu veux avoir un joli menu en couleur avec de belles et grandes icônes, tu peux installer Refit ou Refind (perso j'ai mis Refit) et en effet au préalable, il faut désactiver le SIP (System Integrity Protection).

Bonne chance pour ton installation


----------



## Gregoiredetours (26 Mars 2016)

Elementary Os pour ne pas être dépaysé !
elementary.io


----------

